# just loged on



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all just loged onto this forum, i was told to use this site by a friend of mine.

I train at a gym in gosport hats called Don stylers, Its a spit and sawdust type of gym.

Just started taking dianabol, testoserone ethernate and deca. the fella i train with has got some good results on it plus i got a diet sheet to follow.

when I reach the size i want to be whats the best way to keep it on after i finnsh my course? I know i will lose a some of it but how much should i expect to lose?


----------



## opex (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi mate,

Welcome to the board.

You are right about loosing some of the gains from steroids but with good hard training,plenty of rest and a good diet maintaining size is easy enough.

Just remember you need cals to grow and then high cals to maintain that size comming from 6 meals a day every 2-3hrs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Good to see you made it on here mate, training went well tonight I thought and your Incline Dumbell press is going well aint it.

8)

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2005)

Welcome you lucky bastard, training with J. He knows his stuff, keep him close lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

welcome to the board garfy

stick around 

you gonna compete in this competition in may?


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

how u doin bro, welcome to a great site :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Its in june steve :wink:

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

doh


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

your cals intake is just done on body wieght or is there another way to work it out?

I wont do the show, i wont have the time to cut up but I Probably will have a go next year. all being well.

J defanatly knows his stuff, He trains real hard witch I was not training as hard before. But my trenth is going up and i seem to be putting weight on allready witch is a good sign. cant wait to see what i will be like in 2months time


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

> But my trenth is going up and i seem to be putting weight on allready witch is a good sign. cant wait to see what i will be like in 2months time


i reckon you,ll make great progress, your strength going means your gaining muscle 

take some before and after pics,

has j, shown the pics of him skinny, ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

yea, he was about 8 and a half stone about 3 or 4 years ago. it looks like a differnt person, looks alot better now.

I will take some pics tonight and some in a when i have done my course to show my gains.

do you do your measurements like biceps, chest. or do you just go on what you look like, or what you think you look like?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

7 and a half G :shock: Now I'm a big podgy git :lol:

You ain't gonna walk properly after the leg workout tonight G :lol:

Measure the lot G.

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah i go by measurement and the mirror.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

I will measuer every thing to night and take some pics as well


----------

